# Buying an imac g3 (CRT all in one)



## Miffle (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi there, i'm a fairly comfortable windows XP user but I would like to buy an imac g3 CRT all in one model.

I have been researching my purchase for many a week.

I have hit a snag though, some questions about back up and restoring etc'

I have been trying to buy an imac with the original install discs and/or the instal discs for the latest operating system that the buyer is including in the auction.

I am quick to make sure I am getting these original discs but now I start to wonder. If I want the install DVDs for OS X 4 will I be able to install the OS from an external firewire or USB drive please?

Many of the imac G3 models don't have DVD drives built in. My fear is I can have the discs but not be able to save my self without some kind of mad set up with linux live CDs.

If anyone knows what the case would be I would be ever so thankful.

One other thing is should I be asking for a serial key when I ask about the imac or doesn't the system require it? I wouldn't want to be left with discs that I can't use because lack of a code.

If anyone what I should be buying, looking out for or has any tips i'd be very thankful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

welcome to the mac world. what g3 imac are you getting? as long as you are getting it with the restore disks that it came with, you'll be fine. as far as installing the latest os, it is true that it sells only on a dvd in stores, but for some extra money, you can get it on cds from apple. there will be no serial key to worry about, apple doesn't do that for their os. but one thing you need to remember is that tiger does not support most of the g3 imacs.
now for my advice. i personally would not get anything without a g4 cpu or better. and then try to stay over 733mhz. other wise its going to be rether slow, and be a less than wonderful experience. if you really want to get a mac, and see what its like, i'd get a mac mini and use a usb/vga kvm switch. this way you can use your monitor, keyboard and mouse, and just stick the mini on top of your pc. they don't cost a whole lot, and they will run circles around all g3s, and most g4s.


----------



## Miffle (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome! I am aiming to buy an imac with a minimum of 500mhz g3 CPU, 256mb RAM and a slot loading CD drive (DVD if lucky)

The slot model to be compatible with more/better RAM and the later OS X versions.

Your advice is very good to hear but it also worries me, should I be looking to buy one with OS 9? Thats not something I want, to be honest.

I am running out of funds and want to expand my options - the imac seemed the option but now I am in doubt.

How would a 350mhz g3 with 512 RAM perform on OS X 10.2.8, would you say?

Ideally I would be looking for a snow imac.

I am used to an OS with lots of settings to take the stress off a system, such as the fancy effects on some linux distros. Won't this be the case on the mac?

Maybe I was too naive with the reviews I read and the idea that it is BSD based.

One model I am looking at is a graphite with 600mhz, 256 RAM, i'm not quite sure any more - I was under the impression this'd be ideal, Wowzer!

Thanks once again, you have really opened my eyes.

A little off topic here but I see you like anime! Me too ^__^ I'm watching subbed Cowboy Bebop and Azumanga Daioh currently.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

if the g4 based mac are out of your price range (not knowing what it is, but early g4 towers can be had for cheap on ebay), a 600 g3 would be alright. i have a g4/466 tower with 1gig ram running tiger. most times it doesn't seem all that slow, but when i launch any major app, it really begins to show its age. i personally prefer the g4 because it has the velocity engine, which does really help things with graphics apps and even some os operation. because of the velocity engine, my 466 g4 can seem as fast, if not faster at times, than a 600 g3. but if you don't plan on making it your main computer, the g3 should be ok. as far as the g3 goes, the faster you can get the better. and if you can get one with a dvd drive, fantastic. but even if it doesn't, you can still install os x 10.4 on it with an external dvd drive. and as far as os, you most definitely want to get os x, 10.2.8 or better. i'd do it this way: no slower than 551 for 10.4.7, no slower than 351 for 10.3.9, and 350 or slower use 10.2.8.


btw, i like sailor moon and card captor the most. right now i'm watching steam detectives.


----------



## Miffle (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh thank you so much! You are wonderful, don't you know?!

You have made me a very happy bunny.

This'll just be a secondary computer - my main one is for photoshoping and using a wacom etc. This'll be for typing, the experience, general internet usage.

If I come into anym ore money i'll think about getting a G4, they seem to span into the £150ish mark though.

I'll probably stick with the G3 and just get a firewire or USB DVD drive! Thanks again!

Oh and i'll have to check out salior moon ^_~


----------



## Miffle (Sep 5, 2006)

Sorry to double post but a qick qustion - to make the install discs useable should I be looking for a USB or firewire DVD drive?

Thanks very much in advance

From a quick look around it seems it can be done. http://www.oreillynet.com/mac/blog/2005/05/the_cats_mustaches_installing.html

So just an external firewire drive, put DVD in, option key, wait, boot, zing!

Hows that sound?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

it should work. i was able to install tiger onto my brother's mac with a usb drive that i had put together. it took for ever, but i think i was able to get it done form him.


----------



## Miffle (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds great, i'm going to buy a bay for one of my spare windows optical drives, plug that into firewire and off I go!

That'll also help if theres ever a problem with my other drives/computers - the option to move it around sounds great.

I was talking to a friend last night and he said its all well and good but if you were to corrupt the on't know how but I suppose I could) how would I open the drive to even get tiget in and how would I hold the option (Or ALT) key?

I find his argument a tad lacking. i'm sure that if I loaded the DVD into the drive with the aid of this or a different computer then kept the option key or alt key held whilsy I clicked restart i'd be fine.

I'm really not too sure! Sorry for the mass of questions my friend! You've been great about it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

with the mac, as long as there is no media in the drive, pushing the button the front of the drive will open it. and if you can't get a cd/dvd out, then restart the mac, and hold the mouse button down. that forces the drive to open. and, sorry, but i don't understand your question about the control and alt keys.


----------



## ghost1 (Sep 18, 2006)

you have a small budget.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, thats all some of us have. and since he just wants to get his feet wet with macs, he doesn't need to go big.


----------

